# eudev spews (udev didn't)

## toralf

just switched from udev to eudev and saw this :

```

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc00b8, key code 161): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc0183, key code 226): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc0184, key code 421): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc0186, key code 423): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc018a, key code 155): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc018e, key code 397): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc01b6, key code 212): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc01bc, key code 430): Invalid argument

dmesg-4.11.0:udevd[897]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE on device node '/dev/input/event12' (scan code 0xc0221, key code 217): Invalid argument
```

This is the hardware :

```
t44 input # ls -l by-id/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-kbd -> ../event12

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-if01-event-mouse -> ../event13

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-if01-mouse -> ../mouse2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 usb-SunplusIT_INC._Integrated_Camera-event-if00 -> ../event11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 usb-USB_USB_Keyboard-event-if01 -> ../event15

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 usb-USB_USB_Keyboard-event-kbd -> ../event14

t44 input # ls -l by-path/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3.4.2:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event14

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3.4.2:1.1-event -> ../event15

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3.4.3:1.0-event-kbd -> ../event12

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3.4.3:1.1-event-mouse -> ../event13

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:3.4.3:1.1-mouse -> ../mouse2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 pci-0000:00:14.0-usb-0:8:1.0-event -> ../event11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event9

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-i8042-serio-1-mouse -> ../mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 May 10 19:18 platform-i8042-serio-2-event-mouse -> ../event10

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-i8042-serio-2-mouse -> ../mouse1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-pcspkr-event-spkr -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 May 10 19:18 platform-thinkpad_acpi-event -> ../event3

```

 FWIW the keyboard is a speedlink VENDOM SL6400002-BK

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Are the latest stable sys-fs/eudev (Version 3.1.5) and sys-fs/udev (Version 225-r1) in sync, I wonder? Apparently the udev ABI changed from systemd-220 onwards (for OpenRC users sys-fs/udev actually obtains its code from sys-apps/systemd, remember).

Not that I have done this myself but, as specified in the header of /etc/udev/hwdb.d/60-keyboard.hwdb (I'm also an OpenRC user, and I have these udev files, which I assume eudev also uses), perhaps you need to create the file /etc/udev/hwdb.d/70-keyboard.hwdb for the specific layout of your Speedlink VENDOM SL640002-BK keyboard (that's three zeros, not the four zeros you wrote) then load the new rules by executing the commands 'systemd-hwdb update' and 'udevadm trigger /dev/input/event12' (assuming your VENDOM keyboard is event12). Apparently you first need to use the command 'udevadm info /sys/class/input/event12' to get some of the information needed in the file /etc/udev/hwdb.d/70-keyboard.hwdb.

References:

https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/39437/custom-keymap-with-systemd/

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php?title=Map_scancodes_to_keycodes

----------

## toralf

In the mean while I narrowed down the source to the fact, that events 12 and 13 are related to the USB stick of my cordless Logitech mouse M510. Seems, that stick provides a mouse and a keyboard event interface.

And here's the content of :

```
# ll /etc/udev/

total 7260

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 7428777 May 10 19:16 hwdb.bin

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root       0 Nov 24 15:52 rules.d

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      49 May 10 19:16 udev.conf

# cat /etc/udev/udev.conf 

# see udev.conf(5) for details

#udev_log="info"

# ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/

total 0

```

----------

